# Converting a pattern for smocking



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Any Smockers out there?

I would like to make my daughters matching smocked gingham dresses. I have a regular dress pattern and would like to know if there is an easy way to convert it to allow for the smocking. Can I just add XXX amount of inches to the center front of the bodice?

Thanks in Advance,

Rachel


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Do the smocking first and then cut out the pattern. You will be able to tell when you have it about the right size for the pattern just by eye balling it. I have done that and it is the easiest way I have found.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What a great idea cc. I would have gathered up a piece of junk fabric till I figured it out since it has been years since I did any smocking. Your idea is so simple.

PQ


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

When you do the cutting, do you use some sort of seam tape to keep the edges of the smocking pattern from coming apart. I realize that is will end up in the seam line but I wouldn't want it coming apart before it got sewn together.

I do English smocking, if that matters. Would my method be the same? It seems feasible. I could do one long piece and cut out both bodices from it.

Rachel


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

For converting a regular pattern into smocking.

Do a strip of smocking for your design.
Then piece it into the regular bodice pattern to get your design into it.

For example: cut out the bodice front (where smocking usually is shown), then make your long smocking strip and gather it up. 
After smocking it, lay right sides together , and centered the design. Sew along the top edge of the smocking and the bodice. Trim away the extra bodice fabric (unless you want to use that as a lining of the smocking). Then iron/press the smocking down to make the bodice pattern, and trip the smocking to go along the bodice lines. (make sure you have the edges machine sewn or your embroidery might come out).

Then you can continue the dress pattern as normal.

Angie


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

*Matt Man*, I do a stay stitching as soon as I lay out the pattern on the smocked piece. Bias tape would probably work also but I just stay stitch and handle it as little as possible until the seams are sewn.


----------

